

How to connect PHP with MySQL - codereflex
http://codereflex.net/how-to-connect-php-with-mysql/

======
koopajah
This could be useful if there was a lot more information. Right now it is less
useful than the official documentation where you at least have a lot of
examples. For mysql_query(): <http://es.php.net/manual/en/function.mysql-
query.php>

------
NameNickHN
Any tutorial that is still using the mysql_* functions instead of the mysqli_*
can't be taken seriously.

<http://php.net/manual/en/mysqlinfo.api.choosing.php>

